# Information about mixing (Nicaragua cichlid, red tail shark)



## nrich6 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,
I'm a cichlid newbie, and was told at the pet store that I could mix south american and africans. they have a 100 gallon tank there with both and are going fine. they have nicaragua and yellow cichlid...

On these instructions, we have started with a red tail shar, and a nicaragua cichlid - we want colour, so we mostly want to add africans to this mix. Our tank is either 48 or 55 gallons (1ft by 4ft)

What do I do now? We originally wanted marine tank for the colour, but we are still amateurs - so how do we get as much colour as possible and work with the fish we have?


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Refer to this thread about mixing South American and African Cichlids.

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=169851


----------



## brogan (Apr 12, 2008)

*** seen a couple of tanks like that around. You must be shopping at Big Als! *** just started too so I cant answer your questions but try the chat room. *** had great chats with knowledgable people in there. Good Luck!


----------



## nrich6 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------

